# *BSD telegram group.



## -Snake- (Dec 16, 2017)

I would like to share with you a telegram group about *BSD systems, in principle the group is Spanish speaking, but English speaking people are also welcome, we are more than eighty people and I think you could be interested.

Link: https://t.me/sistemasbsd

Thank you very much.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Dec 16, 2017)

almost everybody can speak decent english as far as I can see


----------



## Cthulhux (Dec 16, 2017)

Note that Telegram is known for being spied by Agencies.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Dec 16, 2017)

Cthulhux said:


> Note that Telegram is known for being spied by Agencies.


in fact is a concern !  is true telegram servers are been watched by the NSA


----------



## Cthulhux (Dec 16, 2017)

The German BKA is also involved, and probably others. "The NSA" is not the only thing that should scare you away from Telegram, honestly.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Dec 16, 2017)

Cthulhux said:


> The German BKA is also involved, and probably others. "The NSA" is not the only thing that should scare you away from Telegram, honestly.


in some countries it's been blocked http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/08/indonesia-lift-ban-telegram-app-170801114221832.html


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 16, 2017)

Not to mention you need a smartphone to use it. I tried the web interface and it needed the valid phone number of one, of which I've never owned.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 18, 2017)

+++

No phone here since 2010.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 18, 2017)

Those young whippersnappers and their newfangled gadgets. 

Edit: net-im/telegram-desktop just hit the ports tree. You still need a phone number for it though.


----------

